# Can't Decide



## Servbot #37 (Oct 7, 2007)

I cant decide which of these to use.



























Any criticism is also welcome, as i am new to the whole make your own sig scene.


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the first and last one.


----------



## TaMs (Oct 7, 2007)

last one is my favorite, but there's not much of a difference


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 7, 2007)

3rd


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 7, 2007)

It's not bad for your first sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good job, go with the first or last one.


----------



## Jax (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> 3rd


----------



## JPH (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, I also agree on the third one. Good job


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mehdi @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 7, 2007)

i like the first one


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Mehdi @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## Servbot #37 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, I'm going to go with the third one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well this is technically my second one.....but my first one looked like.....lets just say not pleasant haha


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 13, 2007)

You might make the renders a bit better, there is still some white or yellow around it


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 13, 2007)

third obviously becuz it has no weird background pattern that detracts from appearance...


----------

